# Which song is better?



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently got a chance to play a little bit of both LittleBigPlanet 1 and 2 at the local game shop and I can't decide which of the two themes are better. Anyone care to help?

*Youtube's added there in case you don't know the songs by name (I know I didn't until a little while ago).

[youtube]K4FaGacwtd4[/youtube][youtube]T0RvPYRRRbE[/youtube]


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 16, 2011)

Not available in your country. 

:[


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 16, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Not available in your country.
> 
> :[


Oh. 

Edit) Try these: Get it Together || Sleepyhead


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope :/


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 16, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Nope :/


Oh, um....

Try these? Get it Together || Sleepyhead


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 16, 2011)

Doesn't work either.
Seems like they are pretty good at flagging this stuff...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 16, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Doesn't work either.
> Seems like they are pretty good at flagging this stuff...


Oh. Have you ever heard the themes for both games? LBP1 is Get it Together and LBP2 is Sleepyhead, if that helps any. You could probably find some commercials for the games that aren't flagged yet include the music....


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah, OK then, I will go after it.

Alright: They are both great. Sleepyhead is very quirky in a super fun way - it made me smile instantly, but Get It Together has more variety and is lots of fun too. I can't decide, love both.

But get LBP2 if you have to decide between the two games


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely the original's theme song; I am not a huge fan of the other one.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Aug 16, 2011)

the original, luckily lbp 2 has most of the lbp 1 songs


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 17, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Ah, OK then, I will go after it.
> 
> Alright: They are both great. Sleepyhead is very quirky in a super fun way - it made me smile instantly, but Get It Together has more variety and is lots of fun too. I can't decide, love both.
> 
> But get LBP2 if you have to decide between the two games


As I don't have a PS3, I'll have to pass on getting either LBP. Sad times, man. I had a lot of fun with the game when I played it at the local game shop.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 17, 2011)

To me, they're both obnoxious. :


----------

